# Favorite NE GA  camping spots?



## TROUT HOUND (Mar 25, 2015)

What are your favorite NE GA camping spots?  My wife and I hope to do a bit of camping this year.  We usually camp on trout streams but are looking to find some good campsites right on or very close to a lake side somewhere.  Preferably in the mountains.  Any ideas?  We will be in a tent.  Thanks!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 25, 2015)

Don't really camp, but based on your handle it seems like you lil son trout fishin'. Dockery lake between Dahlonega & Suches is a nice little lake with available camping. They should start stocking again too next week I believe. Winfield Scott & Vogel lake are beautiful too. All within the same general area and all stocked with trout!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 25, 2015)

Sarah Creek off Warwoman Road in Clayton.  There is a small trout stream there, and a few miles away are several trout fishing areas in Chatuge River.


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks!  Keep em coming guys!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't know if there are any campgrounds with individual sites on a lake like the bigger Army Corp campgrounds.  Moccasin Creek State Park on Lake Burton is nice. It's on the lake but each campsite isn't water front if that's what you are looking for.
It's adjacent to the fish hatchery which has trout fishing restricted to seniors 65 and older and children 11 and younger.
The lake has a dock for fishing. Hiking trails are close by. 
Wildcat Creek and the Tallulah River are close by.

http://www.gastateparks.org/MoccasinCreek/

Are there any lakes in North East Georgia that have water front campsites? Maybe Lake Chatuge? Seems I remember camping on Lake Chatuge near Hiawassee in a National Forest campground with waterfront sites. Might be some private campgrounds on Lake Chatuge or one of the other lakes.

http://www.hikercentral.com/campgrounds/104115.html


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 26, 2015)

Maybe someone has some input on Tugaloo State Park. Looking at the map the campsites are close to being lake front or lake view.

http://gastateparks.org/Tugaloo/


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 26, 2015)

You looking for "campgrounds" ? You got a boat ?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 26, 2015)

Paynes Creek Campground
Open May 1 - Sep 8.
Gatehouse open daily 8 a.m. - 10 p.m. during above dates.
This campground is located on the Tugaloo River arm of Hartwell Lake in Hart Co., Georgia. Paynes Creek offers a total of 44 sites with water and electric hook-ups (50-amp service). 37 of those sites are waterfront! Shower/restroom facilities are conveniently located throughout the park as are the following amenities: dump station, playgrounds, swim beaches, courtesy dock and boat ramp. Many sites are private with heavy vegetation growing between sites. A new 7.2 mile hiking/bicycling trail is easily accessible from the campground. 

Watsadler Campground
Open year round. All sites are open Apr 1 - Nov 30; from Dec 1 - Mar 31 sites 2-23 are open.
Gatehouse open 8 a.m. - 10 p.m. April 1 - Nov. 30 and 2 p.m. - 6 p.m. Dec. 1 - Mar. 31
Campground is located near the Hartwell Dam overlooking the "Big Water" section of the lake. This campground has a total of 51 sites, all with electric (50-amp) & water hook ups. Almost every site (49 of them) in the campground is waterfront with a fantastic view of the lake! This campground features single and double sites. Other amenities at this campground include: shower/restroom facilities, dump station, playgrounds, park attendant, and boat ramp with courtesy dock and security lighting. 

http://www.sas.usace.army.mil/About...Lake/PlanAVisit/Camping/CorpsCampgrounds.aspx

These look nice and close to Danielsville. Not really in the mountains but probably cool enough at night in a tent.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 26, 2015)

Hart State Park near Hartwell has lake front sites. I've never heard of this one either, not really in the though. 

http://gastateparks.org/net/go/parks.aspx?locid=90&show=map


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 26, 2015)

If you want cool nights in August head to Black Rock Mountain SP or Fort Mountain SP. They both have smaller lakes. I think the lake at Fort Mountain is closer to the campground.
Those two I think are at the highest elevations for Georgia State Parks although Fort Mountain isn't north east.

http://gastateparks.org/BlackRockMountain

http://gastateparks.org/FortMountain

Lake Conasauga National Forest Campground is popular in north west Georgia. It's the highest lake in Georgia.No Showers, electricity, or hook-ups.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/conf/recreation/camping-cabins/recarea/?recid=10461&actid=29

Lake Winfield Scott Campground is a nice NF Campground.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/conf/recarea/?recid=10528


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Mar 27, 2015)

Perfect guys thanks big time! We have a small gheenoe type boat so I'm liking these smaller lakes yall have mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## riprap (Mar 27, 2015)

Lake Winfield scott. Not on the lake, but a short walk and boat ramp. Small lake stocked with trout and huge bass that will laugh at all lures. Coopers creek not far for trout stream and a short drive to Vogel which also has a lake.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 27, 2015)

riprap said:


> Lake Winfield scott. Not on the lake, but a short walk and boat ramp. Small lake stocked with trout and huge bass that will laugh at all lures. Coopers creek not far for trout stream and a short drive to Vogel which also has a lake.



I wonder if you could leave your canoe or boat at the dock or shore while you camp? I'd hate to have to take it out every night. Not just Winfield but State parks too like Vogel or Ft. Mountain. It might be different for each park and how close the lakes are to the campground.
I've camped at Vogel and Winfield. Winfield is smaller, quieter, and less crowded. We camped there when we couldn't get into Vogel.

Greg mentioned Seed Lake on this thread;

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=835469


----------



## riprap (Mar 27, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> I wonder if you could leave your canoe or boat at the dock or shore while you camp? I'd hate to have to take it out every night. Not just Winfield but State parks too like Vogel or Ft. Mountain. It might be different for each park and how close the lakes are to the campground.
> I've camped at Vogel and Winfield. Winfield is smaller, quieter, and less crowded. We camped there when we couldn't get into Vogel.
> 
> Greg mentioned Seed Lake on this thread;
> ...


I have been going there for many years and I don't believe I have ever seen anybody leave their boat in the water. Maybe one could ask the camp host. I have only used my kayak there. I bet the boat ramp with a trailer is a pain to use. A lot of silt has washed in there.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 31, 2015)

Lake Burton, Blackrock(Blackrock lake is a short drive), Tallulah River Campground. (No lake but, camping and fishing right on the river.) Vogel, and others.
http://www.forestcamping.com/dow/southern/chatcmp.htm


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 31, 2015)

Primitive ??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 1, 2015)

660griz said:


> Lake Burton, Blackrock(Blackrock lake is a short drive), Tallulah River Campground. (No lake but, camping and fishing right on the river.) Vogel, and others.
> http://www.forestcamping.com/dow/southern/chatcmp.htm



The site of the Tallulah River campground was once on my great-grandpa's farm.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 1, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> The site of the Tallulah River campground was once on my great-grandpa's farm.



That's awesome. Beautiful country. I drove that FS road all the way to the N.C. line to the dead end.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 1, 2015)

Did you stop at the Tate City Walmart?


----------



## 660griz (Apr 1, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Did you stop at the Tate City Walmart?



I did.  The whole purpose of the ride. I was told by friends that we HAD to see that.


----------

